# ESPN3 on the 4G iPhone



## Hickoryeer (Sep 8, 2010)

Can I stream ESPN3 on my 4G iPhone? If so, how? Is there an app? I can log onto the site and it says I am streaming online, but when I touch "watch now", nothing happens!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

It probably wants to use Flash.


----------

